# my new extreme



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 13, 2011)




----------



## xocrieox (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice pics that is a beautiful extreme...i can't wait for my 2011 extreme order


----------



## WildlifeLover429 (Jun 13, 2011)

Oh My Lanta! Your extreme is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## teguboy77 (Jun 13, 2011)

Very nice extreme congrats awsome colors too.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 13, 2011)

Aww so cute! Congrats on the extreme


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 13, 2011)

He is quite beautiful anyone with extreme orders will not be disapionted

He is also an absolute sweatheart


----------



## new2tegus (Jun 14, 2011)

herpgirl2510 said:


> He is quite beautiful anyone with extreme orders will not be disapionted
> 
> He is also an absolute sweatheart





Very nice, how big is your enclosure?


----------



## Irish-SiMurphy (Jun 14, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## entropy (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## montana (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeh I`ll have to give it to you he`s nice !!


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 14, 2011)

My enclosure is 7.3x3.5x3.

They only use 1/2 for some reason they are always on the hide or buried under it. Tonka spends most days free roaming when I am home.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 15, 2011)

wow he is gorgeous, now i see what you mean he do look alot like my giant


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 15, 2011)

Maybe they are brothers.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 17, 2011)

Didnt the previous owner say he ordered an unrelated pair Only difference is storms black lines on his face are darker and i would say overall storm is darker


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jun 17, 2011)

Quite the looker! Hope you're ready for a big growing season.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 18, 2011)

I can't wait for him to get bigger he just went through a shed today. He is still very shy so he is not eating very much but he still looks fine. Yes the previous owner did order an unrelated pair I have no idea who the parents are. I did not know how many breeding pair Bobby has..


----------



## reptastic (Jun 18, 2011)

Idk i think he is a iceXhail baby, if you look though the extreme giants forums theirs a thread with some members tegus from that pair he looks like them


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks I ill check it out.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 18, 2011)

Its on page 5 i belive(lol yes i read the forums that much)


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Jun 18, 2011)

He did look like them except the yearling one shown he is very dark. Chevy is shedding for the first time with me. He has a pink hue around his mouth and sides of his face. His coloring looks like a mother of pearl shell. His color is very beautiful.


----------



## reptastic (Jun 18, 2011)

I know what you mean, storm gets darker and gets a peach hue to him everytime he shed which has become my indicator so to speak, then he gets a really bright cream color after he sheds


----------

